# Two projects in the works.



## Undertheradar (Jul 31, 2019)

So I’ve built a few bikes over the years.  Fixies, singlespeeds, kids bmx, even my tri bike and enduro mountain bike.  I think I enjoy building them more than riding!

So this time it started with a mid-90’s KHS hybrid cruiser a neighbor was tossing.  Figured it had Ben awhile, and my daughter was outgrowing her old 20” so it would be a fun little project.  I ordered some parts, but when they started rolling in I realized the aluminum frame had a big dent.  No biggie, I’ll look for a good donor frame.  Found the tan 70’s Murray on CL.  The seller had it powdercoated, so it was a great way to start.  Ordered a bunch of parts and started installing.  I converted to a threadless 1 1/8 straight fork and Origin8 sealed headset.  Used a BB adapter to switch over to a sealed one from Shimano.  Crankset is a generic setup from Amazon.  Alloy wheel set is used from CL.  Bars are from Soma.  Copenhagen kickstand from Orange Velo.  It’s getting a State Bicycles front rack and possibly fenders.  Still waiting on some parts but I’m really happy with how it’s turning out. This one will be my wife’s as it’s tad too large for my daughter.
That meant finding something else for her. A local FB Marketplace score and I had a beat up 24” Spaceliner in my possession.  Had it blasted and powdercoated bright white.  Used headtube adapters to fit a sealed 1” headset and Sunlite stem.  On this one I went with a caged bearing BB adapter and some Origin 8 cranks (145mm arms) and a 36t chainring.  Still waiting on lots of parts for this one, but I’m digging how it’s turning out. Love the quad bar design!
I’ll get some new pics later today when more parts arrive.


----------



## Chuck S (Jul 31, 2019)

Murray looks great


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice work. That Murray looks fancy.


----------



## Chuck S (Aug 1, 2019)

What brand grips are those? And are they cushy?
Chuck S


----------



## Undertheradar (Aug 3, 2019)

No brand name, but they’re well made and are quite comfortable.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122431664622


----------



## Undertheradar (Aug 3, 2019)

Here’s the Murray all finished up.  Might go with fenders, but I’m not sure.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 3, 2019)

She's a hottie! That murray looks like a highend city bike! Fenders,, maybe but who rides in the rain anyway! It's clean and elegant as is!


----------



## Boris (Aug 3, 2019)

Very nice clean looking bikes. Good job!!!


----------



## COOL50 (Aug 4, 2019)

Wow what an awesome looking bike!!!!


----------

